# Id please. Is it a Venezuelan Rhom AkA Vinny?



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

I want to buy this and was wondering if it's a Vinny? Photo credits to seller.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Get him he looks awsome! Whatever kind of rhom he is


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

odd body shape and coloration.

looks like a Brazilian but without a collection point your guess is as good as anyone's


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

huck said:


> Get him he looks awsome! Whatever kind of rhom he is


We all know how you work.... don't give it's a piranha lol


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks like a maculatus. Not a rhom.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Brace said:


> Looks like a maculatus. Not a rhom.


your an idiot. it's a rhom if it's from venezuela then its a vinny and so on


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

starbury said:


> Looks like a maculatus. Not a rhom.


your an idiot. 
[/quote]

Idiot? Do you mean, YOU'RE an idiot? Who's the idiot? Relax buddy. Last time I checked this was for fun.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

its deff a rhom and if you dont own him then please go buy him cause that is one beautiful fish i have one looks just like that


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

it's a lucky rhom to make it out alive must have been in someones tank for a long time... Great find....


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

It is definately a rhom but unless the seller knows the collection point it is a stab in the dark as to the specific type of Rhom.

My Rhom was collected in Peru, near the Iquitos and although the shape of the fish you posted is different than mine, the coloration is very similar.

My feelings that if you like the look of the fish, the specific type of Rhom is irrelevent. A Rhom is a Rhom...

-g


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I would have snatched that puppy up in a NY second if I had seen it in a LFS.... Be a friend to yourself and get that monster.


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats a very good looking fish. Go get it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> odd body shape and coloration.
> 
> looks like a Brazilian but without a collection point your guess is as good as anyone's


My thoughts exactly.


----------

